# [KERNEL] flag CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonsoir,

J'ai, pour pouvoir compiler udisks, besoin d'activer le flag CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND.

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2-r1:
> 
>  *   CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND:         is not set when it should be.
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> ...

 

Mon problème est que je ne sais pas comment l'activer parce qu'il n'est pas visible dans mon fichier .config

Existe t-il une méthode pour y avoir accès?

Si oui, comment procède t-on?

D'avance merci

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Tue May 31, 2011 5:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poussin

Dans le menuconfig, tu peux faire une recherche avec "/". 

```

Symbol: USB_SUSPEND [=y]

Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && PM_RUNTIME [=y]

Location:

-> Device Drivers

  -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])

    -> Support for Host-side USB (USB [=y])

```

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Poussin,

C'est activé mais un 'grep CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND .config' m'indique que le symbole n'est pas présent.

Cela doit être un problème de l'ebuild udisks.

Je vais voir dans cette direction.

Thoma

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Bon, je pense avoir trouvé ici.

Il faut:

```
Power management and ACPI options  --->

    [*] Run-time PM core functionality
```

Puis il faut:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    [*] USB support  --->

        [*]     USB runtime power management (autosuspend) and wakeup
```

Thoma

----------

## boozo

'alute

mmmh? serait un brin étonnant. Tu es sûr que le symlink /usr/src/linux pointe sur le bon kernel ?

Et a-t-il bien été recompilé et redéployé avant reboot dessus ? (de temps à autres il arrive qu'on se râte bêtement sur des détails de ce genre  :Wink:  et activer le .config embarqué dans le kernel clarifie bien des fois ^^)  

Si jamais le nom exact de l'option depuis l'IHM est : /Devices Drivers>USB Support>USB runtime power management (autosuspend) and wakeup (qui est un peu en dessous de Support for Host-side USB qui doit être aussi activé).

De même que Run-time PM core functionality depuis /Power management and ACPI options>Power Management support.

Edit: arglh! dsl, t'ain je lagge fort ce soir...

----------

## Thoma HAUC

C'est confirmé et, du coup, résolu.

----------

